# fingerprint patterns



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

pics please!!!!


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

heres some we did be prepared to by tape by the case and have loooooootttttttsssss of time to waste!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 8 2008, 03:12 PM~11814010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


definately is an art!!!


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Alot of fine line going into that stuff........... That green tape works pretty good for being $2 a roll vs. the blue @ $6 or more each .........


----------



## usedcarguy (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 8 2008, 04:12 PM~11814010
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*HOW LONG DID THAT TAKE TO LAY OUT??*


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

these took me less then an hr each side to lay out. .


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

this photo always trips me out jerry(toxic fumes) has a few other ones on this site.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Oct 8 2008, 10:33 PM~11818482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Oct 8 2008, 10:33 PM~11818482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i googled toxic fumes...and didnt see anything.....got a website?


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 9 2008, 05:54 AM~11820107
> *i googled toxic fumes...and didnt see anything.....got a website?
> *



Thats his name on this web site........


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

that's what that style of patterns is called? I've done two things like this. I didn't know it was called "finger print"......... although I try to do it a little more tribal look to it.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by usedcarguy_@Oct 8 2008, 09:16 PM~11816348
> *HOW LONG DID THAT TAKE TO LAY OUT??
> *



on hood and trunk together probably like 5 hours very time consuming! but worth it for the effect!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

my boys first one he ever did :biggrin:  









[/IMG]


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 9 2008, 05:14 PM~11823950
> *on hood and trunk together probably like 5 hours very time consuming! but worth it for the effect!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I think I found my painter for the big body :biggrin: of course you know I'm doing the striping and leaf right mike. Keep up the great work


----------



## Hoopallday83 (Sep 17, 2007)

i aint never seen this shit before it looks like it takes alot of damn tape for sure. and patience


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 9 2008, 05:14 PM~11823950
> *on hood and trunk together probably like 5 hours very time consuming! but worth it for the effect!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


damn near priceless when somebody sweats it :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Lots of hours in taping........ :0


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G+Oct 10 2008, 12:55 AM~11828113-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

ima attempt it on the inside of some bodyline patterns  is it 1/4"tape?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 10 2008, 02:32 PM~11831852
> *ima attempt it on the inside of some bodyline patterns     is it 1/4"tape?
> *


 :0


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 10 2008, 01:42 PM~11831934
> *:0
> *


 :0 wanna help? :biggrin:


----------



## Atom Roberts (Feb 7, 2008)

We can do it when ever your ready!!!!


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Atom Roberts_@Oct 10 2008, 03:41 PM~11832928
> *We can do it when ever your ready!!!!
> *


thanks it will b a while,i got it all planned out in my head


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 10 2008, 07:35 PM~11833732
> *thanks it will b a while,i got it all planned out in my head
> *


thats where it starts!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

i know it takes all of the "art" out of it,but i was thinking of calling the decal co. that guccijohn used on the 96 gucci impala to get a quote on a vinyl stencils??? :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

would be a heck of a lot faster that way. 




I use a various sizes of tape. I like to have it look different. and I do them differently than others. I use silver flake as the base, clear it, wetsand it, tape it,and come back and shoot silver base over it. Once that's done, shoot kandy over it all. so it looks like the lines are in flake only.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 10 2008, 04:55 PM~11833852
> *i know it takes all of the "art" out of it,but i was thinking of calling the decal co. that guccijohn used on the 96 gucci impala to get a quote on a vinyl stencils??? :biggrin:
> *


that was one ugly car... i still to this day HATE that paint job...... use low tack vinyl , thats what we use on stencil jobs.....


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 10 2008, 10:39 PM~11834851
> *that was one ugly car... i still to this day HATE  that paint job...... use low tack vinyl , thats what we use on stencil jobs.....
> *



hate it or not it was a cleeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaannnn paint job!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 10 2008, 08:39 PM~11834851
> *that was one ugly car... i still to this day HATE  that paint job...... use low tack vinyl , thats what we use on stencil jobs.....
> *


everybody has an opinion......  ....i liked it......gotta give a man respect for weeding out all of that vinyl!!! i stopped by when he was doing it :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 10 2008, 03:18 PM~11832193
> *:0 wanna help? :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah :biggrin: just let me know


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 10 2008, 08:32 PM~11831852
> *ima attempt it on the inside of some bodyline patterns     is it 1/4"tape?
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Oct 8 2008, 09:33 PM~11818482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS SHIT IS CRAZY!!!! HOW LONG DID THAT TAKE??? FOREVER!!!!! GREAT JOB THOUGH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Oct 13 2008, 08:31 PM~11853531
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


1/4 inch tape???????? whats so funny......the lines and the tape look to be about 1/4" wide :angry: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=434906&st=0 i was going to use 1/4" fine line masking tape :angry:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I use 1/4inch tape. 






:dunno:


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 14 2008, 11:40 AM~11858209
> *I use 1/4inch tape.
> :dunno:
> *


thats what i thought  ,dunno whats up with SWTICHCRAFT???


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Must be the fumes....



I use 1/4'' green tape for the longer straight lines. when it comes to the curves, i'll use the blue fine line tape. It's just faster that way.


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 14 2008, 11:43 AM~11858242
> *Must be the fumes....
> I use 1/4'' green tape for the longer straight lines. when it comes to the curves, i'll use the blue fine line tape. It's just faster that way.
> *


thanks for the info  .....blue is more flexable?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Not sure If I like the look, but it sure looks like its hard to do, must be talented indeed !!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 14 2008, 03:09 PM~11859105
> *thanks for the info  .....blue is more flexable?
> *


the green will tear if the turns are too sharp. but the blue will stretch if you're not careful. and when the blue stretches, it'll slowly unstretch and start lifting after a while.


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 13 2008, 10:36 PM~11854249
> *THIS SHIT IS CRAZY!!!! HOW LONG DID THAT TAKE??? FOREVER!!!!! GREAT JOB THOUGH!!! :biggrin:
> *



jerry has a topic on here where he mentions how long i remember him saying he used over 200 rolls of fine line. he dropped his toxic fumes acct on here so i couldn't find the topic. but he also goes by madone on here it my be on that acct.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 14 2008, 06:42 PM~11858225
> *thats what i thought  ,dunno whats up with SWTICHCRAFT???
> *




just fuckin with ya :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: more pics!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PANTY RAID 66 (Sep 22, 2005)

Vida helping @the shop! THIS IS WHAT I CALL "FIGER PRINT"!


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PANTY RAID 66_@Oct 16 2008, 06:00 PM~11885511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow..... i feel privlaged......thanks danny


----------



## PANTY RAID 66 (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

dem bad boys were close to poppin out :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider caddy (Mar 31, 2002)

i want to see more pics & ideas,also do you think it would be too much to have fingerprint patterns,candy marble & water drops on 1 car but in diffrent locations....done tastfully tho not just random?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PANTY RAID 66_@Oct 16 2008, 07:00 PM~11885511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DA MASTER AT WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

MIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*TTT..................*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

PANTY RAID 66 said:


> Vida helping @the shop! THIS IS WHAT I CALL "FIGER PRINT"!


whos the pinstripper? I want work like that. pm


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

I like doing this with candy i put the pattern down spray 1 or 2 coats then pull the tape then spray the whole thing again with candy. just for kicks do some fades on the sides...i seen some people the put the design down then spray micro flake down then candy..pill off the tape...candy the whole thing again looks sick....:thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> I like doing this with candy i put the pattern down spray 1 or 2 coats then pull the tape then spray the whole thing again with candy. just for kicks do some fades on the sides...i seen some people the put the design down then spray micro flake down then candy..pill off the tape...candy the whole thing again looks sick....:thumbsup:


*YEAH I REALLY LIKE THIS STYLE.. IT TAKES AN INSANE AMOUNT OF TAPING BUT I THINK THE EFFECT IS WORTH IT *


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

did this tonite


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

patternss by familiagrafix, on Flickr
+*Template start at $80.00+shipping hit me up!
vinyl ready to tape and paint! pics in the Coachella Valley forum
*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

majikmike0118 said:


> heres some we did be prepared to by tape by the case and have loooooootttttttsssss of time to waste!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hey...wait...These look very familiar................ohh yea.....now i remember...... it was a whole day of taping....:uh:....but it did come out great


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*CHINGON HOMIE ^^^^^^^^*


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *CHINGON HOMIE ^^^^^^^^*


Thanks


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

elspock84 said:


>


right here take some candy and run a fade on the edge of the tape line..it will give u a two tone look especially if u use candy..

another way is after u shoot you tape your fingerfrints.. shoot your paint.. and before u peel the tape shoot a fade of some candy on the edge... then pull tape and do it again.. gives you different looks...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*clear is sooooo wetttt!!!:fool2:*


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

sic713 said:


> right here take some candy and run a fade on the edge of the tape line..it will give u a two tone look especially if u use candy..
> 
> another way is after u shoot you tape your fingerfrints.. shoot your paint.. and before u peel the tape shoot a fade of some candy on the edge... then pull tape and do it again.. gives you different looks...


OHHHHHHHHHH I C! I did it on da edge but i mixxed da candy to dark so it killed da afffect.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

i still need to learn to controll da gun a lot more. shit watching u it looked SO FUCKING EASY but now that im tryin its like fuck!!!


----------



## Dino's Style (Jan 8, 2009)

Did this down the middle using 1/2 tape....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> i still need to learn to controll da gun a lot more. shit watching u it looked SO FUCKING EASY but now that im tryin its like fuck!!!


yea, youll learn gun control over time.. ive airbrushed since middle school so my hand a lil steady..



elspock84 said:


> OHHHHHHHHHH I C! I did it on da edge but i mixxed da candy to dark so it killed da afffect.


 i make my candy darker than it should so for fades it takes me 2 - 3 passes.. spray it lightly dont pound it on.. next time we will do a panel and ill show u my tricks


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

sic713 said:


> yea, youll learn gun control over time.. ive airbrushed since middle school so my hand a lil steady..
> 
> 
> i make my candy darker than it should so for fades it takes me 2 - 3 passes.. spray it lightly dont pound it on.. next time we will do a panel and ill show u my tricks


Its a date :thumbsup: I tried some tape fading on dat cover it was aight for my first time. I'm gonna start playin wit more candy patterns.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

my caddy done by sic. he made this shit flow from front to back!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

couple coats of clear.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> couple coats of clear.


*How is this fan design made the one with the white highlights? what is it called? *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *How is this fan design made the one with the white highlights? what is it called? *


if i remember right he used silver paint and a piece of thin paper cut out wit a curve.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> if i remember right he used silver paint and a piece of thin paper cut out wit a curve.


*orale gracias homie. Paint patterns fascinate me alot.. lol*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> if i remember right he used silver paint and a piece of thin paper cut out wit a curve.


yep.. thin cardboard...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

sic713 said:


> yep.. thin cardboard...


*Hmm... What is that particular style called? or is it just a SIC trademark? *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *Hmm... What is that particular style called? or is it just a SIC trademark? *


its called fanning. when done right (like on my caddy) it looks fucking awesome!! heres a video of dannyd doing some fanning 


http://vimeo.com/23837466


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> its called fanning. when done right (like on my caddy) it looks fucking awesome!! heres a video of dannyd doing some fanning
> 
> 
> http://vimeo.com/23837466


*THANKS FOR THE INFO HOMIE.. ILL CHECK OUT THE VIDEO LATER... 

ITS BLOCKED ON THIS COMPUTER.. *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2864 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Practice panel of mine..


----------



## rollinrich (Aug 12, 2011)

Does anyone have Danny D's number???looking to get some work done


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *Hmm... What is that particular style called? or is it just a SIC trademark? *


 just me.. mix of my ideals and customers..


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

AuggieStyle said:


> this photo always trips me out jerry(toxic fumes) has a few other ones on this site.


holy shit


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

sic713 said:


> just me.. mix of my ideals and customers..


that's "ideas"


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> that's "ideas"


yeppp...i always got ideas...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

did these last night.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

guitar ive been working on.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Motorcycle tail section that i did ..............


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

did this with my boy George, and donnie from Goodtimes Indiana






























































and the video we used Carquest tape,and left over Paint.. Silvers, Whaite, Tan, Greens, greys and blues.. and Greencandy Prismatic and 36 hours = free Roof


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

I dont wanna sound like a hater but im not really digging this style of pattern. Anyone else feel dis way?


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

No disrespect intended to any painters on here


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

I doubt ur gonna find any one who hates it in here. Its like going to MY bigtit topic and sayin u hate big tits.


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

Lol! U got a good point there homie


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

elspock84 said:


> I doubt ur gonna find any one who hates it in here. Its like going to MY bigtit topic and sayin u hate big tits.


Did u just call him ghey?:squint:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

misterslick said:


> Lol! U got a good point there homie


:h5: i like it when done in a subtle way  it can be over done. 


lowdeville said:


> Did u just call him ghey?:squint:


No :nono: :happysad:


----------



## thesnowgod (Mar 2, 2012)

Would it be possible to get more pics of these specific jobs? I'm planning a full repaint on my sportbike right now (got it in pieces laying all over my shop, just trying to find time to work on it, customers come first!) and these two jobs have really blown me away. I can't recall the last time a tapeout has stuck with me in my mind like these two have. Been thinking about these for weeks now. Just can't shake 'em out of my head.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

misterslick said:


> I dont wanna sound like a hater but im not really digging this style of pattern. Anyone else feel dis way?



I agree. It's a lot of work, no doubt. And if everyone like the exact same stuff it would be very boring, but I REALLY dislike this style of patterns. But to each their own.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

OGJordan said:


> I agree. It's a lot of work, no doubt. And if everyone like the exact same stuff it would be very boring, but I REALLY dislike this style of patterns. But to each their own.


so if u dont like it dont comment on this topic. the guy started it to see other styles casue he likes it.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I was answering another post. That's what Layitlow is incase you forgot, a discussion forum. If I came in here and said you're stupid those patterns are ugly it'd be a different story. The topic starter is a good friend of mine, the guy that painted his car is one of my closest friends and is painting my car. As soon as one of them decide to call me and ask me not to have an opinion I'll stop thinking for myself and just agree with everyone else.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

OGJordan said:


> I was answering another post. That's what Layitlow is incase you forgot, a discussion forum. If I came in here and said you're stupid those patterns are ugly it'd be a different story. The topic starter is a good friend of mine, the guy that painted his car is one of my closest friends and is painting my car. As soon as one of them decide to call me and ask me not to have an opinion I'll stop thinking for myself and just agree with everyone else.


:werd: i was being a smartass i didnt want a speech


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> its called fanning. when done right (like on my caddy) it looks fucking awesome!! heres a video of dannyd doing some fanning
> 
> 
> http://vimeo.com/23837466


post pictures of your cars fanning


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

One of the easiest ways to make something look good if you're not exactly a tape wizard like some folk. Love the finger prints. Here's some airbrush work we tried w/ fingerprints..
My favorite thing to do besides fanning. both really easy/simple techiniques that look very good w/ minimal effort.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

finger printing wit all flake no candy.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

did all flake patterns. used grape flake and purple/holoefx magenta mix. shaded da outside wit purple candy. 
































still need to sand and reclear and buff.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

I like fingerprint patterns, gonna get some done on my ride.. although I prefer the ones that are kinda buried in candy and subtle and not easy to see or notice, don't rally digg the ones that pop and all in ur face.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

playboi13 said:


> I like fingerprint patterns, gonna get some done on my ride.. although I prefer the ones that are kinda buried in candy and subtle and not easy to see or notice, don't rally digg the ones that pop and all in ur face.


like ghost flames but wit fingerprinting. i think pearl would work better for that.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

OGJordan said:


> I agree. It's a lot of work, no doubt. And if everyone like the exact same stuff it would be very boring, but I REALLY dislike this style of patterns. But to each their own.



When its becomes over over done, or in a unartistic aspect... OR A TREND! then it gets played out..... Some things should stay original and respected to its founders... this site is full of copy cats and unoriginals... i wont do em for that fact... then it becomes amateur.... MEANING, you got them with a wack ass other patterns that you thought they was cool to do cause its the thing to do... MY two cents... Im a custom painter, call it hatting... STRIVE TO BE ORIGINAL RATHER THAN A COPY CAT!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

show-bound said:


> When its becomes over over done, or in a unartistic aspect... OR A TREND! then it gets played out..... Some things should stay original and respected to its founders... this site is full of copy cats and unoriginals... i wont do em for that fact... then it becomes amateur.... MEANING, you got them with a wack ass other patterns that you thought they was cool to do cause its the thing to do... MY two cents... Im a custom painter, call it hatting... STRIVE TO BE ORIGINAL RATHER THAN A COPY CAT!


you mean like waterdrops or fanning. cause everyone and there mother does those. im FAR FAR FAR from a custom painter but i know what u mean.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

elspock84 said:


> you mean like waterdrops or fanning. cause everyone and there mother does those. im FAR FAR FAR from a custom painter but i know what u mean.


Yes, i tell my folks i hate doing them, but if you want them i can do it... Fanning was cool when a few folks did em. I was doing fans over 12 yrs ago being a FAN of Spill the Wine, Bigger fan of Marios work id sprayed them here and there. Now spread like an epidemic here in the last few yrs everyone and thier mommas is doing em. Water spots are cool, no one is really claiming them... over done is some cases. Becomes trendy. 

Bottom line its taken painters yrs to learn their trade, but then you got folks who come to this site and youtube and be a instant pattern painter over night.

I also believe one biggest disrespect is when folks copy cat others pin striping style or signature designs...


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

elspock84 said:


>


SASS!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

b
u
m
p
!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I hate fingerprint patterns...


----------



## thesnowgod (Mar 2, 2012)

Well, that was positive and completely necessary as well as a compliment to the artists on the last 7 pages who created them........


----------

